# CVS-Repositories abgleichen



## AMiGA (24. Jan 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

auch wenn die Frage vielleicht etwas offtopic ist: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, zwei CVS-Repositories miteinander abzugleichen? Ich würde gerne zwei Repositories räumlich weit voneinander getrennt nutzen. An diesen gleichen sich jeweils mehrere Nutzer ab. Nun fehlt mir nur ein Werkzeug, um die Repositories selber miteinander abgleichen zu können.

Gruß,
AMiGA


----------



## AMiGA (25. Jan 2007)

*nach oben schubs*


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jan 2007)

warum mergst du nicht das eine repository in das andere?


----------



## AMiGA (29. Jan 2007)

Wie meinst Du das?

Noch mal detaillierter zu meinem Problem: Ein CVS-Server steht in Deutschland, an diesem arbeiten mehrere Nutzer. Ein anderer CVS-Server steht irgendwo anders auf der Welt, an diesem arbeiten ebenfalls mehrere Nutzer. Für die Benutzer an einem Standort ist es nicht möglich, sich ständig mit dem entfernten CVS-Server zu synchronisieren. Die 2 Server sollen bei Bedarf (z.B. 1x täglich) synchronisiert werden. 

Gruß,
AMiGA


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jan 2007)

Und auf beiden Repositories wird entwickelt? 
Für solche verteilten Repositories gibt's glaub ich kostenpflichtige Solutions, aber mit CVS wüsste ich jetzt auch keine sinnvolle Lösung


----------



## AMiGA (29. Jan 2007)

> Und auf beiden Repositories wird entwickelt?


So isses. Hauptsächlich nur auf einem (vor Ort beim Kunden). Trotzdem muss dieser mit dem firmeninternen abgeglichen werden zwecks Unterstützung aus der Firma.



> Für solche verteilten Repositories gibt's glaub ich kostenpflichtige Solutions, aber mit CVS wüsste ich jetzt auch keine sinnvolle Lösung


Schade auch 

Gruß,
AMiGA


----------



## kama (29. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte hier mal SVK vorschlagen, damit ist zumindest mit Subversion möglich zwei getrennte Standorte miteinander abzugleichen.

Abgesehen davon wäre dann SVK mit Sicherheit die Lösung für das Problem ständig beim Kunden Unterwegs...

Mit CVS habe ich eine Synchronisation noch nicht probiert.

Eine Kommerzielle Lösung wäre hier WanDISCO sowohl für CVS als auch für Subversion.

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------

